# CorelDraw automatisieren?



## hydroc (5. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte ein paar Bilder in CorelDraw plazieren... also sie in die richtige größe und position bringen.
Das jedesmal per Hand zu machen dauert ewig.
Gibt es sowas ähnliches wie bei Photoshop wo man "Aktionen" speichern kann und die ablaufen, wenn man die entsprechende taste drückt?


----------



## hydroc (9. Februar 2005)

keiner eine idee bzw. gibt wohl so eine möglichkeit nicht?!


----------



## jaci (9. Februar 2005)

Hi Hydroc,  
mir ist nur eine Möglichkeit bekannt um so was schnell auszutauschen,
du machst dir einen Behälter z.B. ein Viereck und gehst dann auf Effekte-
Power Clip  in Behälter platzieren. Vorher mußt Du natürlich das Foto auswählen. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## nickname (9. Februar 2005)

Hi hydroc,

Makros gibts in der Form meines Wissens nicht im Corel.
Versteh noch nicht ganz was Du da für Arbeitsabläufe hast, immer wieder und dann nur austauschen alle paar Tage z.B. in dersleben Datei, oder immer wieder in einer neuen Datei an anderen Stellen?
Ich mach mir für sowas eine Vorlage mit diversen Hilfslinien, _an Hilfslinien ausrichten_ aktivieren, dann geht das ratzifatzi, Bilder rein, anpassen, fertig!


Gruß nickname


----------



## nickname (11. Februar 2005)

Hi hydroc,

da wird doch der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt, muss mich revidieren, welche Version hast Du?
Ich hab bis vor kurzem in der 9er gearbeitet und obwohl ich wirklich viel damit arbeite bin ich nie großartig drüber gestolpert, aber es gibt hier VB unter _Extras_!
In der 9er allerdings noch alles zu Fuß, aber in der 10er gibts doch tatsächlich unter Extras mit _Aufzeichung_, das sollte Dir doch weiterhelfen?


Gruß nickname


----------



## jaci (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo nickname
,
Hast Du das mit den powerclip schon mal probiert? Das mit den Hilfslinien das ist doch total umständlich  wenn ich so eine Datei habe und ich mache mir Behälter dann ist das austauschen
von Bilder doch nur Sekundensache. Da muß ich noch nicht mal etwas ausrichten.
Gruß Jacis


----------



## jaci (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo hydroc,

Das habe ich Dir mal aus der Hilfe von Corel 12 raus kopiert. automatisieren mit VBA 
Visual Basic für Applikationen (VBA) ist eine objektorientierte Programmiersprache, mit der Sie mithilfe von VBA-Makros Aufgaben automatisieren können. Sie können in CorelDRAW eine Reihe von Aktionen als VBA-Makro aufzeichnen und dann im Zeichenfenster ausführen. So können Sie zum Beispiel ein VBA-Makro erstellen, das ein Rechteck zeichnet und diesem dann eine zweifarbige Farbverlaufsfüllung zuweist. 

VBA ist Teil der Microsoft Visual Basic-Entwicklungsumgebung (VB). Obwohl VBA die Visual Basic-Programmiersprache verwendet, wird es als Visual Basic für Applikationen“ bezeichnet, da es in andere Anwendungen integriert wird, so dass die Benutzer die Funktionen dieser Anwendungen an ihre Bedürfnisse anpassen können. 

Sie können mit VBA in einer Anwendung Ihre eigenen Lösungen entwickeln und so die Funktionen der Anwendung automatisieren und erweitern. Des Weiteren können Sie Ihre Lösungen in andere Anwendungen integrieren und die Entwicklung von eigenen Anwendungslösungen beschleunigen. Sie können immer wieder verwendbare Lösungen entwickeln, die die Funktionen Ihrer Anwendung erweitern. Durch die Integration von VBA stellt Corel seinen Benutzern eine allgemein verwendete Programmiersprache zur Verfügung. 

Weitere Informationen zur Arbeit mit VBA finden Sie in der VBA-Hilfe von CorelDRAW 12 und in der VBA-Programmieranleitung, auf die Sie über die VBA-Hilfe von CorelDRAW 12 zugreifen können. Weitere Informationen zum Aufrufen der Hilfe finden Sie unter "So rufen Sie die VBA-Hilfe von CorelDRAW 12 auf." 

MfG. Jacis


----------



## nickname (13. Februar 2005)

Hi jaci,

klar arbeite ich auch mal mit Powerclips, kommt immer darauf an, wie man die Bilder vorliegen hat. Stimmen die Formate oder muss noch was weggeschnibbelt werden?
Sind die Bilder im richtigen Endformat bin ich meist mit Hilfslinien schneller ;-) 
Ansich komm ich allerdings kaum in die Lage Bilder immer wieder auszutauchen.

Hydroc hat ja jetzt genug zum ausprobieren *g*

@hydroc, solltest nix unter Extras zu VB finden, nochmal die CD reinschmeissen und nachinstallieren!


Gruß nickname


----------



## twinx (20. September 2005)

Ich will gerne einen Ordner voller Dateien NEU abspeichern und zwar mit der OPTION in für Coreldraw Version9.
Soweit bin ich gekommen, funkt aber noch nicht so:

Sub test5()
    '
    ' Recorded 20.09.2005
    '
    ' Description:
    '
    '    Dim SaveOptions As StructSaveAsOptions
    Set SaveOptions = New StructSaveAsOptions
    With SaveOptions
        .EmbedVBAProject = False
        .Filter = cdrCDR
        .IncludeCMXData = False
        .Range = cdrAllPages
        .EmbedICCProfile = False
        .ThumbnailSize = cdr10KColorThumbnail
        .Version = cdrVersion9
    End With
    ActiveDocument.Save
End Sub

Wer kann helfen. Unter PSD geht sowas "einfacher"!


----------

